
Moths Outwit Bats By Jamming Sonar - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=106693909&sc=fb&cc=fp
======
mike463
Steve Blank mentioned this:

[http://steveblank.com/2009/03/23/if-i-told-
you-i%E2%80%99d-h...](http://steveblank.com/2009/03/23/if-i-told-
you-i%E2%80%99d-have-to-kill-you-the-story-behind-the-secret-history-of-
silicon-valley/)

